# Firmware update now up to 4.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2/-XE1



## bobgpsr

Firmware 4.0 is now available via a ISO file download and then making a CD-R firmware update disc. 

Direct ethernet update also does now have firmware 4.0 available -- at least for the XA2. Starting to become available also for the other models.

Reports are that it does fix the 1080p24 "jaggies" problem with the titles using the AVC (H.264) video codec (which f/w 2.8 & 3.0 still had broken).

http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-XA2-4000N.zip

I had success with downloading the ISO zip file, burning a CD-R with Nero Express, and loading my XA2 flash. Afterwards the UPDATE box shows it now has 4.0/T23T firmware.

Just as a check I re-watched all of Troy HD DVD with the IME on. Smooth operation. I do only use 1080i via component. 
______________________________________________________________________
Links for a download of a f/w 4.0 CD-R ISO image:
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-A35-4000N.zip
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-A30-4000N.zip
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-A3-4000N.zip
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-XA2-4000N.zip
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-A20-4000N.zip
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-A2-4000N.zip
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-XA1-4000N.zip
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-A1-4000N.zip

http://tacp.toshiba.com/customersupport/notice_popup.asp?list=category&value=9&id=71


> Resource for : Firmware Update Information for Owners of Toshiba HD DVD Players: Models HD-A1, HD-XA1, HD-D1, HD-A35, HD-A2, HD-A2W, HD-A2C, HD-D2, HD-A20, HD-XA2, HD-A3, HD-D3 and HD-A30
> 
> Firmware Update Version: 4.0
> 
> Applicable Models: HD-A1, HD-XA1, HD-D1, HD-A35, HD-A2, HD-A2W, HD-A2C, HD-D2, HD-A20, HD-XA2, HD-A3, HD-D3, HD-A30.
> 
> Overview: As part of our commitment to provide world-class service to our customers, Toshiba is supplying this firmware update for use by purchasers of Toshiba HD DVD Player models listed above. This firmware update improves support for Addresses certain disc playback related issues identified by Toshiba , Play state specification is changed (Advanced playback function) When "pause state" continues 3 hours.
> 
> How to obtain and install the firmware update:
> 
> 1. If you have broadband internet service, you may obtain the firmware update over the internet using the Ethernet port on the back of your HD DVD Player. Instructions for configuring the Ethernet port and downloading the firmware update can be found in the owners manual and Update Procedure sheet for your HD DVD Player. Here is an overview of the process:
> 
> BEFORE BEGINNING THE FIRMWARE UPDATE PROCESS, BE SURE TO REMOVE ANY DISCS FROM YOUR HD DVD PLAYER.
> Please configure the Ethernet port. You may need to turn on DHCP and DNS.
> After you have configured the Ethernet port, follow the directions in the owner’s manual to check for a firmware update.
> If a firmware update is available for your player, it will take about 20 minutes to download and install. Once the firmware update download process has finished, the players power will automatically switch off. You must wait until this process has finished.
> " DO NOT UNPLUG, TURN OFF, OR USE ANY OTHER FEATURE OF YOUR PLAYER DURING THE FIRMWARE UPDATE PROCESS. Doing so will cause the writing of the firmware update to the player to be halted and the player may no longer operate properly. If the player stops working, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at 1-800-319-6684 or HD-DVD Concierge at 1-888-MYHDDVD(1-888-694-3383).
> If no firmware update is available, the player will quickly exit the firmware update process.
> Please refer to the owners manual for additional details.
> 2. If you have a PC with a CD-RW drive that is connected to the internet, you may be able to download an ISO image file of the firmware update to your PC and copy it to a blank CD-R or CD-RW disc. For more information, and to download an ISO image file of the firmware update click here.
> 
> 3. If you are unable, or prefer not, to obtain the firmware update by one of the methods described above, you may contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at 1-800-319-6684 or HD-DVD Concierge at 1-888-MYHDDVD(1-888-694-3383). and request that a firmware update disc be sent to you by mail. You can update the firmware using the firmware update disc by following the instructions provided with the disc.
> 
> Please note that if you sent Toshiba the Firmware Update Request card included with your player, you will receive an update disc by mail from Toshiba as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Some reports (from Europe on the HD-E1) that the HD Chroma Upsampling Error (CUE) bug has been fixed.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

I suppose this is not available for download via ISO image yet.


----------



## wbassett

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

So far I haven't seen a need to do an update on my A2. I registered it with Toshiba and based on my brother's experience with his A1 and doing firmware updates, I personally will wait for the disc to be sent from Toshiba. Like I said, right now I don't see a need to download and burn a disc so I can wait


----------



## Tommy

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

A new firmware disc (2.3) is about to come out anyway. It will add to the internet functionality that is just starting to come out. Version 2.3 has already been given to some advance people such as reviewers etc..


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*



Tommy said:


> A new firmware disc (2.3) is about to come out anyway. It will add to the internet functionality that is just starting to come out. Version 2.3 has already been given to some advance people such as reviewers etc..


The new 2.3 firmware is for the first gen models like tha HD-A1 and HD-XA1.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*



Sonnie said:


> I suppose this is not available for download via ISO image yet.


Yes it is now on the Toshiba Canada site see post: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-site-iso-firmware-cd-updating.html#post35060


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

I downloaded the ISO image, burnt it to CD and updated my XA2 last night. Everything updated fine... no issues.


----------



## Tommy

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

*Firmware version 2.3 is now released for the HD-XA1, HD-A1, and HD-D1 players*

- Improves network connectivity
- improves certain video and audio processing capabilities
- addresses certain disc playback and HDMI/DVI issues


----------



## Tommy

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

BTW here is the link to download firmware updates from tosh if you are looking to download the ISO directly to a PC and then burn it to a CD. This is for all player versions, after you select the user agreement you will then be asked to select which player you have.

Download Firmware Updates


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*



Tommy said:


> *Firmware version 2.3 is now released for the HD-XA1, HD-A1, and HD-D1 players*
> 
> - Improves network connectivity
> - improves certain video and audio processing capabilities
> - addresses certain disc playback and HDMI/DVI issues





Tommy said:


> BTW here is the link to download firmware updates from tosh if you are looking to download the ISO directly to a PC and then burn it to a CD. This is for all player versions, after you select the user agreement you will then be asked to select which player you have.
> 
> Download Firmware Updates


Yup... we actually have a thread dedicated to those facts... :whistling:


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 (& now 2.1) for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

The Toshiba Canada website: http://209.167.114.38/support/ceg/downloads/
now has version 2.1 firmware for the 2nd gen models.

I downloaded and burnt. Reprogrammed my XA2 with 2.1 f/w and played "Being John Malkovich" without any issues. Not sure yet what the 2.1 update did. I do use only component video for connection though.


----------



## SteveB

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 (& now 2.1) for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Can someone help out a computer challenged guy? I've downloaded the update and when I try to do anything I get the file format is invalid or unsupported error message. I've redownloaded and tried everything I know/ Can anyone help me out?


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 (& now 2.1) for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*



SteveB said:


> Can someone help out a computer challenged guy? I've downloaded the update and when I try to do anything I get the file format is invalid or unsupported error message. I've redownloaded and tried everything I know/ Can anyone help me out?


Are you using a CD-R and burner software set to burn a ISO image? With Nero software using "disk-at-once" helps. This is a binary CD ISO image and no files will be readable by a PC on it.

The update is now available to directly update the player using the ethernet connection. That may be a lot easier for you. Don't need to burn a CD that way.


----------



## SteveB

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 (& now 2.1) for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Thanks Bob. I went into Nero and looked around a little more and found where to do iso files. It looks like it worked OK. I'm going to go try it in the XA2 now.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Firmware update now at 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

It appears that firmware 2.2 for the 2nd gen Toshiba HD DVD players is out. My XA2 is updating over the ethernet port right now. Hope this thunderstorm doesn't kill power during the last 5 programming steps -- living dangerously! :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Yep... downloading it now from the download site.

Any ideas what the updates might be?


----------



## SteveB

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

I just installed the 2.2 update on mine. Since I had just done the 2.1 last night and hadn't watched a movie can't say for sure what this update did. I will say that one of these improved the boot time and took care of the audio sync problem I had. 
I'm loving this machine.


----------



## Hakka

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

SteveB, can you elaborate on the audio sync problem, are you using analog or HDMI for audio?? I have a sync problem with analog, running firmware 1.5 at the moment.

Hakka.

edit: just realised you were in the Xa2 sync thread, using analogs if I remember correctly. I will update tonight.


----------



## SteveB

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Hakka,
I'm using analog and was using firmware 1.5 when I had the audio sync problem. Either 2.1 or 2.2 cleared up the sync. On mine the audio was running ahead of the video but it's all better now.


----------



## Hakka

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Tried to update last night but as soon as I clicked 'yes' I got an error code 2007c5b2. I burned with nero, I remember reading some people were having probs when burning with nero. 

Hakka.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*



Hakka said:


> Tried to update last night but as soon as I clicked 'yes' I got an error code 2007c5b2. I burned with nero, I remember reading some people were having probs when burning with nero.


Try "disc-at-once" and set Nero to a low burn speed like 4x.


----------



## Hakka

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

I'll give that a try, and just incase it doesn't work i've downloaded every iso program I could find.

Just had 25 HD DVDs turn up so I hope it works.

Hakka.


----------



## SteveB

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Hakka, I'm no expert at this stuff but after several attempts I finally got the burn to work. I got all kinds of error messages before I lucked out with these steps. Here's the steps I took. 
Nero opening screen, Make a Data CD.
Next screen---Recorder__Burn Image
Next screen-- select the iso file
Then burn on the next screen.
This may sound simplistic but sometimes I get instructions that are way over my head. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Hakka

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Tried it again with no luck, I found out that the error code 2007c5c2 means incorrect firmware version, I was told the XA2 firmware works on the XE1 but it doesn't on mine. Not sure if I can download an ISO from any of the Toshiba europe sites but the Aussie one doesn't have them, might have to get a CD mailed out.

I watched some other movies and the sync problem is nowhere near as bad, it seems worse on the discs i've purchased in Aus (Bourne Supremacy, Tokyo Drift, King Kong), the US ones are out slightly but its hard to notice (Batman Begins, 300). The Bourne Supremacy is out by a lot more than the others, it might be a faulty disc.

Hakka.


----------



## gsmollin

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Here is a link to a website that has a utility that will burn the .iso file to a CD-ROM:
http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
This is a .dll file that will allow you to burn the .iso file by right clicking on it. This has worked for me 3-for-3, and I burned at maximum speed. I have heard all kinds of stories about Nero, and that Roxio just won't work (verified!), but I have never heard a bad report about Alex Feinman's ISO Recorder.

Just remember it's a *CD, NOT A DVD!*


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

I just finished updating my HD-XA2 through the internet and the new version now is 2.5.

Firmware Update Version: 2.5

Applicable Models: HD-XA2, HD-A20, HD-A2, HD-A2W, and HD-D2.

Overview: As part of our commitment to provide world-class service to our customers, Toshiba is supplying this firmware update for use by purchasers of Toshiba HD DVD Player models HD-XA2 and HD-A20. This firmware update includes support for 1080p/24Hz OUTPUT, additional OSD languages, improved network connectivity supporting the download of web-enabled network content associated with certain HD DVD discs, and also addresses certain disc playback and HDMI/DVI related issues identified by Toshiba.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.5 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Thanks for the heads up Rodny. :T

I updated the Original Post and just now added links to ISO firmware downloads for burning a CD to do the update for non-ethernet connected A20 & XA2 players.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.5 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*



bobgpsr said:


> Thanks for the heads up Rodny. :T
> 
> I updated the Original Post and just now added links to ISO firmware downloads for burning a CD to do the update for non-ethernet connected A20 & XA2 players.



Don't let it happen again!addle:addle:

:dumbcrazy::joke:


----------



## Mitch G

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.5 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*

I tried updating my A2 last night but it said it was up to date - although it's at version 2.2.
Anyone else try updating an A2 to 2.5?


Mitch


----------



## rcarlton

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.5 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*

With the update I get a folder (_MACOSX) with a iso file, and a file HD-A2-2501N.iso. I can double click on HD-A2-2501N.iso get CD Recorder to copy file to CD-RW. What about the folder?


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.5 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*



rcarlton said:


> With the update I get a folder (_MACOSX) with a iso file, and a file HD-A2-2501N.iso. I can double click on HD-A2-2501N.iso get CD Recorder to copy file to CD-RW. What about the folder?


IIRC it is something to do with burning an iso binary image on a MAC. If you have a PC you just need to have your CD-R burner software set to make a binary iso image. Using "Disk at Once" often helps. The resultant burnt disc cannot be read on a MAC or a PC. Just put in the A2, hit play, and answer yes to the update firmware request (move highlighted box to make Yes, yellow and hit OK).


----------



## Guest

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*



Rodny Alvarez said:


> I just finished updating my HD-XA2 through the internet and the new version now is 2.5.
> 
> Firmware Update Version: 2.5
> 
> Applicable Models: HD-XA2, HD-A20, HD-A2, HD-A2W, and HD-D2.
> 
> Overview: As part of our commitment to provide world-class service to our customers, Toshiba is supplying this firmware update for use by purchasers of Toshiba HD DVD Player models HD-XA2 and HD-A20. This firmware update includes support for 1080p/24Hz OUTPUT, additional OSD languages, improved network connectivity supporting the download of web-enabled network content associated with certain HD DVD discs, and also addresses certain disc playback and HDMI/DVI related issues identified by Toshiba.


Has Anyone else had problems with this update? My HDMI port stopped working after this update, but the component cables are working fine still. Tried swapping cables and ports, it's definitely the player after the upgrade from 2.2 to 2.5. Called support and they said I would have to wait for next update.:wits-end:


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.5 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*

Hi Scott and welcome to the Shack!

That's a bummer and the first I've heard of it. I wonder couldn't you update it back to version 2.2?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.5 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*

According to the person at Toshiba that I spoke to, no, you can't go back. This is an HD-A2 btw. Just wondered if anyone else had this problem or if I should look at getting it swapped out (less than two weeks old).


----------



## rcarlton

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.5 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*

Updated mine with no problem.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.5 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*

Well spoke to Toshiba again and apparently this is a known problem. They're preparing a new firmware update for next week. Or so the service rep said.


----------



## Hakka

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.5 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*

I have obtained a modified version of 2.5 for my HDXE-1, it has the 24fps issue fixed (it now outputs 23.9x) and it also has become region free for SD DVDs. :bigsmile: Hopfully you guys should see the update to fix the 24fps issue very soon.


Hakka.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.7 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*

Updated first post in thread to reference new 2.7 firmware.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.7 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*

I updated my XA2 tonight using the net. A two stage update with two seperate power-downs. Now shows version 2.7/T23T

in the SETUP menu:

Picture > Resolution Setting -- a choice of "up to 1080p/24Hz" (really 24/1.001 Hz)

Audio > Digital Direct Audio Mode -- a On/Off choice (meant for HDMI 1.3 AVR)


Now I am ready to upgrade both my display and AVR. :spend:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.7 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*

Thanks Bob!!:T

I'm downloading!!raying:


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.7 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*

I updated mine late this afternoon.

I want one of those Panasonic PT-AE2000U projectors so bad... :hissyfit:


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.7 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2/-XE1*

European owners of a HD-XE1 can use the XA2 v2.7 firmware update. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.5 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2*

Well the 2.7 update didn't fix my problem, and Toshiba doesn't seem to want to fix it. Kinda odd that a company wouldn't want to support the people who are early adopters, since our word of mouth is what can help push these products mainstream. So for now I'm using the component cables and can't watch any store bought dvd's.


----------



## conchyjoe7

*Re: Firmware update now upto 2.2 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

For those trying to burn an ISO file to disc, here's the program I found and used with absolutely no problems http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm It worked flawlessly both times I used it. There are versions for Win XP and Vista, so choose the correct iteration. Remember that an ISO image file burned to disc is NOT viewable by a computer, but when the program says it's done; it is. There are also detailed, simple instructions on exactly how to do all this at the site above.

Hope this helps...:T
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.8 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2/-XE1*

Updated to firmware version 2.8

See the first post in the thread.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.8 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2/-XE1*

Does anyone have a copy of the old 1.6 or 1.5 firmware for the Toshiba HD-A2 ??


----------



## gsmollin

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.8 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2/-XE1*

I have 1.6 for the HD-A2. Just remember that you can't revert to an earlier version of firmware with the HD-A2.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update now up to 2.8 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2/-XE1*

Reports are that firmware version 3.0 is now available via ethernet update. No ISO download yet.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update now up to 3.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2/-XE1*

I updated my XA2 to version 3.0 via a direct ethernet connection the evening of the 18th. No problems noted by me. See the edited first post in this thread.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update now up to 3.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2/-XE1*

First post in thread updated with links to ISO downloads and has Toshiba change notice.

http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvd3firmwarev3.asp


----------



## BruZZi

*Re: Firmware update now up to 3.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-A20/-XA2/-XE1*

I'll update to v3.0


----------



## bobgpsr

*Firmware 4.0 *is now available via a ISO file download and then making a CD-R firmware update disc. Reports are that it does fix the 1080p24 "jaggies" problem with the titles using the AVC (H.264) video codec (which f/w 2.8 & 3.0 still had broken).

http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-XA2-4000N.zip

I had success with downloading the ISO zip file, burning a CD-R with Nero Express, and loading my XA2 flash. Afterwards the UPDATE box shows it now has 4.0/T23T firmware.

Just as a check I re-watched all of Troy HD DVD with the IME on. Smooth operation. I do only use 1080i via component. Direct ethernet update did not have 4.0 available as of last night. More later.

All of the other Toshiba HD DVD player models (A1, XA1, A2, A20, A3, A30, A35, etc.) also have f/w 4.0 updates available.

First post in this thread has other Toshiba HD DVD player model's links to firmware 4.0.


----------



## tonyvdb

I wonder why these are not available using direct download using the Player its self?


----------



## bobgpsr

Direct ethernet connected to the internet firmware 4.0 for the XA2 is now available. Most of the other models also are now starting to have 4.0 f/w available also.


----------



## Vader

For those of us that have Onkyo HD805 players, it can be updated with the XA2 4.0 FW update. Even though there is a contractual agreement between Onkyo and Toshiba to share all FW developments for the XA2 platform, I have my doubts that Onkyo will release a 4.0 under their banner, so if the 1080p/24 AVC jaggie problem is an issue, this may be the only way to get a fix (I guess it also addresses stability issues). This just goes to further show that the HD805 is just an XA2 incognito. In any case, I am floored...


----------



## tbase1

upgraded my A20 and A30 with great success. My SD-DVD looks close to HD-DVD.


----------



## Guest

Have had my A1 in the box for a long time, I may have to take it out and play again. On second thought I just remembered the agonizing load times with that beast.


----------



## mike3775

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but I just found this site and thanks to this thread, I found out that my HD-A2 firmware was way out of date.

Thanks for keeping others(like myself) informed by posting these updates.

I went from Firmware 1.1 to 4.0 thanks to finding this forum and thread via google.

You guys rock


----------



## subzero

Thanks for the info Tommy...It improves certain video and audio processing capabilities.


----------



## KASR

Do you need to install previous firmware updates or can you jump directly to the 4.0 update?


----------



## tonyvdb

Just jump to the 4.0 update.


----------



## gsmollin

You can jump forward to any firmware revision greater than your current firmware revision, but you can't go backwards. So be sure that you need to do this. I have had problems revising firmware on occasion. That includes one occasion on the Venturer HD DVD player. It began locking up with the new firmware revision. I was able to revert to the original version by editing the executable file to make it appear to be a newer revision. This is more trouble than it is worth, so don't upgrade your firmware just because you can. Upgrade your firmware if you are having a problem that the newer revision has addressed.


----------

